# cat behavior after surgery



## PUMA-STEVENS (May 18, 2012)

my cat had an absess removed 3 days ago on her upper tail/lower back. They had to use a suture to keep her wound closed. i am worried about how her behavior should be after surgery...

she is still lathargic, in pain, and not mobile very much. She seems confused to her surroundings and just hides in the same spot every day.

she does eat/drink/and use her litter box. i have been giving her pain meds to her as well. 

i am worried she might have suffered brain damage/or eyesight damage. because when i released her from her carrying kennel after the vet, she went crazy. running into walls and jumping off stairs. it looked like she was just running straight into whatever came into her path. since then she hasnt tried to even run/jump. that moment was really scary because i couldnt stop her from going crazy. she finally calmed down 2 mins later, just laying on the ground. 

lots of info here, but i was wondering if my cats behavior is still normal after having an absess removed on her tail. 3 days later and her behavior is still concerning... how long does it take for a cat to fully heal from a absess ??? (as in returning to full running/playing/jumping ?)


----------

